# Mountainbiken HH/SH/NS GESUCHT



## grisuhh (3. August 2007)

Mountainbiken HH/SH/NS

Hallo wir (26/30) sind begeisterte Bikerinnen. Wenn es Dir/Euch auch so geht, meldet Euch einfach. Denn es macht bestimmt mehr Spaß gemeinsam Touren zu planen und zu bestreiten.

PS: wir haben erst im Februar begonnen - sind also noch Semi-Professionell - möchten aber viel lernen und uns steigern!!

**unser Wohnort ist HH Eidelstedt, wir sind flexibel und fahren auch gern ein paar Kilometer zum Tourbeginn** 
[email protected]


----------



## Ober (3. August 2007)

Gern ein paar km solltet Ihr ggf. ein wenig präzisieren, dann kann man entsprechend schauen ob es mit Touren passen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grisuhh (3. August 2007)

Ich denke semi-professionell beschreibt in etwa die paar km.  Wir haben kein Problem damit 50 km Gelände zu fahren, aber es gibt auch Strecken, da bin ich nach 15 oder 30 km durch. Insofern mag ich die km nicht festlegen. Wir sind keine Profis, sondern wollen Fahrtechniken und Ausdauer trainieren. Bisher haben wir Ausfahren/Touren in der Lüneburger Heide, Ergebirge, Holst. Schweiz, uvm. gemacht. Wenns schnell gehen muss, reicht uns auch der Hamburger Forst... 

insofern fällt es mir schwer, das zu beschränken. sorry - 
wir fahren erst seit einem halben jahr - und müssen noch viel lernen und trainieren und sind für jede Hilfe/Tipps dankbar. Aber ich sehe uns auch nicht mehr, als blutige Anfänger...


----------



## tomcon (3. August 2007)

Moinsen,

schaut doch mal auf unsere Homepage. 

Wir fahren überwiegend im Norden Hamburgs ...sind ne lockere Truppe von ca. 10-15 MTB-lern, wovon einige regelmäßig fahren (auch Frauen 

Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann meldet euch auf der Seite www.hegibiketours.de

Lieben Gruß und vielleicht bis bald

tomcon


----------



## grisuhh (3. August 2007)

Danke für die Info - da hab ich mich heute auch schon eingetragen 
aber nicht herausgefunden, wie man postet...


----------



## Sanz (3. August 2007)

grisuhh schrieb:


> Ich denke semi-professionell beschreibt in etwa die paar km.  Wir haben kein Problem damit 50 km Gelände zu fahren, aber es gibt auch Strecken, da bin ich nach 15 oder 30 km durch. Insofern mag ich die km nicht festlegen. Wir sind keine Profis, sondern wollen Fahrtechniken und Ausdauer trainieren. Bisher haben wir Ausfahren/Touren in der Lüneburger Heide, Ergebirge, Holst. Schweiz, uvm. gemacht. Wenns schnell gehen muss, reicht uns auch der Hamburger Forst...
> 
> insofern fällt es mir schwer, das zu beschränken. sorry -
> wir fahren erst seit einem halben jahr - und müssen noch viel lernen und trainieren und sind für jede Hilfe/Tipps dankbar. Aber ich sehe uns auch nicht mehr, als blutige Anfänger...



Der Einstieg in die HH MTB Szene über das Norddeutschlandforum ist nicht mehr so einfach! Noch vor kurzer Zeit gab es diverse Gruppen an verschiedenen Tagen. Ihr müßt einfach mal schauen! Die besten Trails gibt es in den Harburger Bergen (kurz HaBe's), wo auch viele Ausdauereinheiten starten. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Backfisch (3. August 2007)

Ich hab so das Gefühl dass es auf diese Anfrage eine überdurchschnittliche Resonanz gibt.


----------



## grisuhh (3. August 2007)

und dabei habe ich noch nicht mal die bilder von uns eingestellt  

Ich bin für jeden kontakt dankbar!


----------



## Backfisch (3. August 2007)

Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## grisuhh (3. August 2007)

da musst du noch bis zum WE warten, ich muss die bilder noch "zurechtschneiden" - das klappt in der arbeit immer nicht so ganz...


----------



## Netghost (5. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab so das Gefühl dass es auf diese Anfrage eine überdurchschnittliche Resonanz gibt.



:roll: Woran das wohl liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (6. August 2007)

Ja sprich es doch aus! Woran mag es liegen, daß hier so viele Antworten? Ist ja schliesslich ein MTB-Forum und keine Single Börse !


----------



## grisuhh (6. August 2007)

Da muss ich Euch auch enttäuschen  
wir sind nicht mehr zu haben!  *grins*

Aber trotzdem dankbar, wenn sich biker opfern sich mit 2 rookies auseinanderzusetzen...


----------



## Ober (6. August 2007)

Warscheinlich ist bei den Jungs jetzt erst mal RUHE im Karton!


----------



## Netghost (7. August 2007)

Es könnte aber auch "eventuell"...auch nur vieleicht...daran liegen das hier so ein Unglaublicher Frauenüberschuß herrscht...

grisuhh: Die meisten halten es wahrscheinlich nach dem Motto: "Freund? Das mag ein Grund sein...ist aber kein Hinderniss."


----------



## grisuhh (7. August 2007)

das ist aber ein armutszeugnis, was ihr den jungs hier gebt. *grins*
wir sind doch nur rookies, die kontakt zu bikern/innen suchen, die uns etwas bei bringen/trainieren und mit denen man sich auch mal so zum grillen treffen kann...

übrigens: wir tragen gern zur frauenquote bei )))))
(und wer weiß, wenn ich raus gefunden habe, wie ich hier mehr bilder einstelle, gibts vielleicht noch mehr- hab nur gerade keine Zeit)

PS: DANKE an alle, die sich bisher gemeldet haben und nicht davor zurückschrecken mit rookies zu fahren!


----------



## BolbyM (7. August 2007)

Hamburger Berge sind ein sehr schönes Revier. Früher gab es hier wohl mal die sogenannte Dienstagsrunde. Keine Ahnung, ob die immer noch aktuell ist.
Ich fahre eigentlich jedes Wochenende mit einem Kumpel in den HaBe, aber von uns könnnt ihr euch wohl eher nichts abschauen, wir suchen selber noch Leute, die uns etwas zeigen können  
Dieses Wochenende ist aber wieder mindestens ein Tag HaBe geplant, vllt. kann man sich ja locker verabreden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grisuhh (7. August 2007)

wart ihr am sonntag nachmittag? dann haben wir euch gesehen... 

(so langsam bekomme ich terminprobleme *lach*) - bei uns steht gerade Firmenumzug an und ich bin leider eingespannt  - die kommenden 2 wochen siehts nicht so gut aus. aber dann legen wir umso mehr los! ich dachte ja, dass es dauert, bis ich hier im forum anklang finde


----------



## BolbyM (7. August 2007)

Hehe, ne, letzten Sonntag war ich auf der RTF in Lohbrügge und habe mir mit meinem Rennflitzer bei der 112er-Strecke den Hintern platt gesessen  
Wir waren ansonsten schon oft in den HaBe unterwegs, starten meistens in der Fischbeker Heide und fahren dann in Richtung Kahlstein. Den Weg dorthin variieren wir immer mal. 
Wir wollen diesen Samstag und/oder Sonntag wieder in die HaBe, ich muss noch fit für die Vattenfall Cyclassics werden...


----------



## metamorphose (7. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Wir wollen diesen Samstag und/oder Sonntag wieder in die HaBe, ich muss noch fit für die Vattenfall Cyclassics werden...



Um welche Uhrzeit und wo genau wollt Ihr Euch denn treffen? Würde mich dann ggfs anschließen   (zur Info: ich kann Euch nichts zeigen  )


----------



## ahara (7. August 2007)

grisuhh schrieb:


> übrigens: wir tragen gern zur frauenquote bei )))))



Hi....

es gibt noch mehr Frauen, die Mtb fahren....wir sind eine kleine Gruppe von 4 Frauen, die sich häufiger locker zum biken treffen

Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237219

Meldet euch einfach mal wenn ihr Lust habt mit uns zu fahren...  Freuen uns immer über "Gäste"  

Ich fahre momentan aber mehr mit dem Rennrad, um für die Cyclassics fit zu werden.....

@BolbyM: Da hätten wir uns ja fast in Lohbrügge getroffen...Ich habe die Sonne aber lieber an der Ostsee genossen


----------



## hoedsch (7. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Hamburger Berge sind ein sehr schönes Revier. Früher gab es hier wohl mal die sogenannte Dienstagsrunde. Keine Ahnung, ob die immer noch aktuell ist.


Ich habe ja regelmäßig versucht die Dienstagsrunde mal wieder zu beleben. Meistens waren wir dann aber zu zweit. Wäre ja mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen Versuch.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## BolbyM (8. August 2007)

Werde mal versuchen, eine Zeit mit meinem Kumpel festzulegen. Da wir immer aus Reinbek kommen und uns der Verkehr gerne mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht (gerade in der Ferienzeit), ist ein gaaaanz genauer Zeitpunkt sehr schwer fest zulegen, wir versuchen aber meist, um die Mittagszeit (gegen 11Uhr) zu starten, da sind wenig Leute unterwegs. Werde hier noch weitere Infos posten.
Aber wenn ihr einen blauen VW-Bus an der Ecke Fischbektal/Schnuckendrift seht, dann sind wir am Start  

@ hoedsch: Ja, ich war ja auch mal bemüht, am Dienstag dabei zu sein, aber die Zeit war für uns immer ungünstig. Ich kann meist erst ab 18Uhr am Berliner Tor los, vor 18:30Uhr wären wir dann nie an der Kärntner-Hütte...


----------



## grisuhh (8. August 2007)

@ahara - wir schließen uns sehr gern mal an, wenn Ihr mal wieder mit den MTB´s unterwegs seid. 
Allein schon für die Frauenquote 

Wäre prima, wenn Du es hier postest, oder mich im MSN anhaust.

VIELEN DANK


----------



## ahara (8. August 2007)

ok...werde ich machen....für die Frauenquote...


----------



## grisuhh (8. August 2007)

Prima - für die Frauenquote *lach*

Bikes are the girls best friends


----------



## Backfisch (8. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Hamburger Berge sind ein sehr schönes Revier. Früher gab es hier wohl mal die sogenannte Dienstagsrunde. Keine Ahnung, ob die immer noch aktuell ist.
> Ich fahre eigentlich jedes Wochenende mit einem Kumpel in den HaBe, aber von uns könnnt ihr euch wohl eher nichts abschauen, wir suchen selber noch Leute, die uns etwas zeigen können
> Dieses Wochenende ist aber wieder mindestens ein Tag HaBe geplant, vllt. kann man sich ja locker verabreden...



Nicht verwechseln: Ha*r*burger Berge im Süden, dann gibt es noch den Hamburger Berg in St. Pauli und den Hamburger Wald in Ahrensburg... nicht dass hier jemand durcheinanderkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (8. August 2007)

Uh, ein grober Schnitzer meinerseits  
Ich meinte "natürlich" die Harburger Berge, nicht die Hamburger Berge. Aber den Kahlstein gibt es ja auch nur in den Harburger Bergen (bzw. im Gebiet um die HaBe). Und den Paul-Roth-Stein ja auch...
Die HaBe sind einfach nur geil zum Biken!!!!


----------



## hoedsch (8. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Aber den Kahlstein gibt es ja auch nur in den Harburger Bergen (bzw. im Gebiet um die HaBe).


Wenn wir schon im Korrekturmodus sind:
Der Stein heißt Karlstein, denn kahl ist es dort nun wirklich nicht. Das Karl irgendwann mal dort war ist allerdings eine Legende.
Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal im Wald, dann können wir weiter philosophieren.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## BolbyM (8. August 2007)

Die Gegend ist tasächlich nicht Kahl, der Stein aber sehr wohl  

Dass wir uns da mal sehen, das kann gut angehen, aber da man dort ja doch mehr als nur einen Biker trifft, wird man sich wohl kaum erkennen - wenn man nicht gerade verabredet ist.


----------



## metamorphose (8. August 2007)

eure erkennungszeichen:
kaHlstein und kaRlstein oder auf H und R beschränken...könnt ja so stöckchen geformt zu nem H bzw. R vor den stein legen...à la "ich war hier" 
und wenn ihr grad vor ort seid, eben schön bei den stöckchen stehen


----------



## BolbyM (8. August 2007)

Ich glaube, ich nehme mir am WE ein weisses T-Shirt und schreibe mit schwarzem Edding "kaHlstein" drauf - so sollte das Erkennen ganz einfach sein


----------



## Ronny! (8. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen . . Wo findet man die harburgerberge ? Nen straßenname wäre fürs navi nicht schlecht  wie zeit ist das ca von wandsbeck entfernt ?


----------



## metamorphose (8. August 2007)

@Ronny, Treffpunkt für HaBe-Touren ist oft die Kärntner Hütte (Cuxhavener Str. 55, Nähe S-Bahn-Haltestelle Neuwiedenthal). Von dort aus gehts direkt in die HaBes. 

(Offtopic: Greifswald = alte Heimatstadt?)


----------



## Ronny! (9. August 2007)

Hallo, ja greifswald ist meine alte heimat in der ich dieses we wieder fahre . .Erstmal ein wenig urlaub machen und wenn ich wieder  in hh bin, werden  die habe aufgesucht


----------



## BolbyM (9. August 2007)

@ Ronny: Wenn wir biken gehen (am Wochenende), dann treffen wir uns immer an der Ecke Fischbektal/Schnuckendrift. Da startet man dann direkt in der (wie ich finde) schönsten Gegend: in der Fischbeker Heide. Von da dann kurz rüber zum Segelflugplatz und erstmal die absolut unübertreffliche und herrliche Aussicht über die HaBe genießen ... und dann geht es ab  
An der oben geschriebenen Ecke ist ein recht großer Parkplatz und in dem Wohngebiet dort finden sich weitere (durch die Anwohner ganz) gut einsehbare Parkplätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronny! (9. August 2007)

Alles klar, dann werde ich in ca  2 wochen mal gucken kommen 0wenn ich aus dem urlaub wieder da bin


----------



## Backfisch (10. August 2007)

Man kann auch Falkenbergweg ins Navi eingeben, den dann bis zum Ende fahren und neben der Wendeplatte parken. Da springen allerdings imemr so ein paar extrem assige Kids rum, da muss ein Heim für Schwererziehbare sein.


----------



## Biker54 (10. August 2007)

Hallo BolbyM,

wohne auch in Reinbek und würde mich gerne bei Euch anschließen.

Gruß
Biker54


----------



## teufel781 (10. August 2007)

grisuhh schrieb:


> (so langsam bekomme ich terminprobleme *lach*) - bei uns steht gerade Firmenumzug an und ich bin leider eingespannt  - die kommenden 2 wochen siehts nicht so gut aus. aber dann legen wir umso mehr los! ich dachte ja, dass es dauert, bis ich hier im forum anklang finde



Dann meldet Euch doch mal, wenn der Umzug durch ist. Wohne in Stormarn. Etwa 20 Km östlich von HH. Es lässt sich bestimmt mal´ne nette Tour zusammen fahren. Bin zwar kein Anfänger im eigentlichen Sinne, doch konditionell eher schwach. Dementsprechend fallen meine Touren ( die ich mangels Gleichgesinnter meistens alleine fahren muss) eher klein und mit mäßigem Tempo aus.

Bin im Übrigen auch nicht mehr zu haben, somit fallen dumme Anmachen meinerseits ( vorerst  ) aus.


----------



## Biker54 (11. August 2007)

Mach ich.


----------



## BolbyM (16. August 2007)

Hi Biker54, das kommende Wochenende bin ich mit dem Rennrad in HH unterwegs (Vattenfall Cyclassics), aber am dann folgenden Wochenende (25ter und 26ter) werden mein Kumpel und ich hoffentlich sein neues Cube ausprobieren können. Da werden wir dann wieder durch die HaBe radeln und uns an der herrlichen Landschaft erfreuen.
Wir waren letzten Sonntag in den HaBe unterwegs und da blüht gerade die Heide. Einfach unbeschreiblich schön. Überall der Duft von Honig...
Haben da auch zwei Biker getroffen, einen mit einem Stevens und einen mit einem KTM(?) mit denen wir uns kurz unterhalten haben. War das jemand aus diesem Forum??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grisuhh (16. August 2007)

hey ahara,

ich wollte Dir/Euch noch viel Erfolg für die Cyclassics wünschen!!!

VG
grisuhh


----------



## grisuhh (16. August 2007)

teufel781 schrieb:


> Dann meldet Euch doch mal, wenn der Umzug durch ist. Wohne in Stormarn. Etwa 20 Km östlich von HH. Es lässt sich bestimmt mal´ne nette Tour zusammen fahren. Bin zwar kein Anfänger im eigentlichen Sinne, doch konditionell eher schwach. Dementsprechend fallen meine Touren ( die ich mangels Gleichgesinnter meistens alleine fahren muss) eher klein und mit mäßigem Tempo aus.
> 
> Bin im Übrigen auch nicht mehr zu haben, somit fallen dumme Anmachen meinerseits ( vorerst  ) aus.


Hi Teufel, 

wir werden vermutlich nicht VC ansehen, sondern selbst in die Pedale treten, aber nicht beim Jedermann, sondern in den HaBes - bisher ist auch geplant, dass wir am Dienstag fahren.

vielleicht passt das ja...

Vg
grisuhh


----------



## ahara (16. August 2007)

grisuhh schrieb:


> hey ahara,
> 
> ich wollte Dir/Euch noch viel Erfolg für die Cyclassics wünschen!!!
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank.....Ich/Wir sind zu dritt...freue/n mich schon drauf

Habe letzte Nacht von zwei Platten geträumt und keiner hat angehalten um mir zu helfen    Böses Omen...


----------



## crasher-mike (17. August 2007)

Ach lass mal, ich hatte letztens geträumt 20 Minuten zu spät zum Start gekommen zu sein und dann noch meine Power-Bar's Zuhause vergessen zu haben 

Wobei mir die Lust auf das Rennen fast vergangen ist, als ich bei der Akkreditierung erfahren habe, dass man/frau sich 45 Minuten vor Beginn im Startblock einfinden muss.

Ist das Erfahrungsgemäß Notwendig oder reichen auch 20 Minuten ?


----------



## BolbyM (17. August 2007)

Öh, 45 Minuten vorher im Startblock?? Das ist eh schon so früh, was soll der Zirkus denn? Soll man das 45 Minuten in einer riesigen Gruppe dumm rumstehen und sich 'nen Krampf holen? Ich wollte 10 Minuten vorher da sein  
Power Bar? Was ist das?   Ein Ersatzschlauch scheint mir wichtiger zu sein und ich hoffe auch, dass es unterwegs Bananen gibt.


----------



## ahara (17. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Ein Ersatzschlauch scheint mir wichtiger zu sein und ich hoffe auch, dass es unterwegs Bananen gibt.



...ich bring dir die Bananen mit, dafür hältst du bei mir an, wenn ich am Wegrand mit einem Platten stehe....


----------



## BolbyM (17. August 2007)

Kein Problem. Ich habe die Startnummer 31021 und starte aus Startblock S. Ich werde ein Trikot von der Hamfelder Mühle anhaben, evtl. ein Clanshirt (schwarz mit "UTFC" drauf). Wenn ich Dich erkenne, dann würde ich anhalten. Schlauch, Pumpe und Reifenheber sowie mein mini18 habe ich am Start


----------



## crasher-mike (17. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Ich wollte 10 Minuten vorher da sein
> Power Bar? Was ist das?



10 Minuten finde ich sehr mutig  
Ist meine erste Teilnahme und ich werd wohl 25 Minuten vor Start da sein.

Was Power Bars sind ? 

Sind Energie Riegel, die du in nahezu jedem Radsport geschäft bekommst.
So ein 65g Riegel hat knapp 80% der empfohlenden Tagesdosis an nahezu allen Vitaminen, Mineralstoffen usw. Kostet 2 Euro und reicht um meinen Appetit auf einer 100km Runde zu stillen. Gibts auch in zig Geschmacksrichtungen. Das soll hier jetzt aber keine Werbeveranstaltung werden..... 

Wie dem auch sei - Sonntag ist nicht mehr weit, für den Vormittag sind keine Regenschauer vorausgesagt und wenn wir alle unsere Teller fleißig leermachen, sollte das wohl auch so bleiben.


----------



## ahara (17. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ich habe die Startnummer 31021 und starte aus Startblock S. Ich werde ein Trikot von der Hamfelder Mühle anhaben, evtl. ein Clanshirt (schwarz mit "UTFC" drauf). Wenn ich Dich erkenne, dann würde ich anhalten. Schlauch, Pumpe und Reifenheber sowie mein mini18 habe ich am Start



Wenn du die 100er fährst nützt mir das gaaaaa nix....  Ansonsten 

Ich werde wohl eine weißes Trikot und eine weiße Hose tragen.... oder ein rotes Trikot mit schwarzer HOse....oder rote Hose mit schwarzem Trikot oder evtl. weiß    nu weisse bescheid....


----------



## BolbyM (17. August 2007)

Hehe, ich weiss schon, was Power Bars sind  
Ich habe nur auf meiner letzten RTF (112km) gerade mal eine Banane benötigt - bin ja kein Hochleistungssportler.  
Gibt da auch einen Stand von Squeezy, da kann man sich auch solche Riegel abgreifen.

@ ahara: Wieso? welche Strecke fährst Du denn?? Ich fahre tatsächlich die 100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (17. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> @ ahara: Wieso? welche Strecke fährst Du denn?? Ich fahre tatsächlich die 100.



Wir fahren die kurze Distanz und diese Strecke nimmt sonst nur noch die 155er mit...


----------



## Michelle.80 (18. August 2007)

Wow, es gibt ja doch noch ein paar Frauen mehr als ich dacht.

Ich wohne noch nicht so lange in HH und musste bisher immer alleine
durch die Ha Be´s crossen... würde mich Euch gerne anschliessen.

Bin da auch sehr flexibel! Gibt doch einfach mal bescheid wann und wo
würd mich echt freuen.

gruß Michelle


----------



## hoedsch (19. August 2007)

Ich habe mal für Dienstag ein Termin eingetragen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3981049#post3981049

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Michelle.80 (20. August 2007)

schade da muss ich lang arbeiten :-(
fahrt ihr auch mal am Wochenende?

gruß Michelle


----------



## Ober (20. August 2007)

Am Wochenende will ich ggf. mit einer Freundin los, da könnten wir dann ein Scott Genius Treffen machen!  
Wie viele km sind bei Dir zumeist angesagt ?


----------



## BolbyM (29. August 2007)

Ich werde am Sonntag mit einem Kumpel in den HaBe fahren. Noch haben wir keine Uhrzeit, aber wir werden wieder Schnuckendrift Ecke Fischbektal starten.
Mein Kumpel hat endlich sein Cube Stereo bekommen und wir wollen mal etwas Spaß haben. Wenn ich weiss, wann es bei uns losgehen soll, werde ich das hier nochmal schreiben. Falls sich uns also jemand anschließen will und nicht unbedingt mit 40 Sachen durch die Gegend fahren möchte, der sage es gerne!


----------



## MR1703 (31. August 2007)

Plane Samstag vormittag eine Tour durch die Holsteinische Schweiz (Eutiner See, Ukleisee, Bungsberg) Besteht evtl. interesse?


----------



## Michelle.80 (31. August 2007)

Ober schrieb:


> Am Wochenende will ich ggf. mit einer Freundin los, da könnten wir dann ein Scott Genius Treffen machen!
> Wie viele km sind bei Dir zumeist angesagt ?



Mist hab ich voll verpasst   Aber können wir gern mal nachholen.
bei den km bin ich flexibel so im schnitt 45km mal mehr mal weniger.
Stehe mehr auf knackige Trails und fette Abfahrten.
Also beim nächsten "Genius" Treffen wär ich gern dabei!!!


----------



## BolbyM (2. September 2007)

So, Kumpel und ich fahren gegen 10:30Uhr in Reinbek los und wollten so gegen 11:15Uhr Schnuckendrift Ecke Fischbektal sein und von da dann unsere Tour starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (2. September 2007)

Michelle.80 schrieb:


> Mist hab ich voll verpasst   Aber können wir gern mal nachholen.
> bei den km bin ich flexibel so im schnitt 45km mal mehr mal weniger.
> Stehe mehr auf knackige Trails und fette Abfahrten.
> Also beim nächsten "Genius" Treffen wär ich gern dabei!!!



OK, das passt doch schon mal ! Aber ich vermute mal wir müssen da mal langfristig planen und was in das LMB einstellen, sonst wird das nichts....
Die nächsten beiden Wochenenden bin ich erst mal im Harz und in Willingen, aber  dann sollte sich doch mal ein Tag finden lassen.


----------



## crasher-mike (2. September 2007)

Ist am nächsten Wochenende im Harz ein Marathon ?


----------



## Ober (2. September 2007)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Ist am nächsten Wochenende im Harz ein Marathon ?



Ist mir nicht bekannt, in Hessen geht aber was:
http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/Termine-MTB-Mountainbike.html


----------



## BolbyM (5. September 2007)

Jetzt kommendes Wochenende werden wir am Samstag Nachmittag in den HaBe unterwegs sein. Letzten Samstag haben wir auch eine kleine Gruppe getroffen und hatten eine Menge Spaß und haben neue Wege kennen gelernt. Ich hoffe mal, dass dieser Samstag auch wieder so gut wird.


----------



## frenkhenk (6. September 2007)

Wir wollten das vom Wetter am Samstag abhängig machen, gutes Wetter RR, nicht so gutes HaBe's. Wann wollt ihr denn dort sein?


----------



## crasher-mike (7. September 2007)

frenkhenk schrieb:


> Wir wollten das vom Wetter am Samstag abhängig machen, gutes Wetter RR, nicht so gutes HaBe's. Wann wollt ihr denn dort sein?



Super, genau das war auch mein Plan.

Wenn es Pi$$t bin ich dabei.

Hat jemand genauere Infos zu der RTF in Wedel am Sonntag ?

http://www.radgemeinschaft-wedel.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (7. September 2007)

Wir wollen Samstag um 16Uhr Ecke Schnuckendrift/Fischbektal starten. Früher geht leider nicht  
RTF am Sonntag hört sich gut an, wann geht die wo genau los? Und welche Strecken kann man fahren??


----------



## ahara (7. September 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Wir wollen Samstag um 16Uhr Ecke Schnuckendrift/Fischbektal starten. Früher geht leider nicht
> RTF am Sonntag hört sich gut an, wann geht die wo genau los? Und welche Strecken kann man fahren??



Guckst du hier: http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/

Ich werde wohl auch fahren, mache es vom Wetter abhängig...


----------



## crasher-mike (8. September 2007)

Start ist um 09:00 am Jugendzentrum Wedel.

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=19831&mode=breiten_detail


----------



## BolbyM (10. September 2007)

Hat bei mir leider nicht geklappt, da ich noch bei einem Umzug geholfen habe. Aber statt dessen sind wir dann noch mit dem MTB durch den Sachsenwald gefahren - ich würde mal fast sagen, dass das die schönere Alternative war


----------



## Ober (8. Oktober 2007)

Wie schaut es mit dem nächsten Sonntag aus ? 14.10 um 11:00 Uhr ab Kärtner Hütte???



Michelle.80 schrieb:


> Mist hab ich voll verpasst   Aber können wir gern mal nachholen.
> bei den km bin ich flexibel so im schnitt 45km mal mehr mal weniger.
> Stehe mehr auf knackige Trails und fette Abfahrten.
> Also beim nächsten "Genius" Treffen wär ich gern dabei!!!


----------



## BolbyM (10. Oktober 2007)

Au, 11:00 Uhr ist so früh... 
Hört sich aber ansonsten gut an.
Vllt. kann mir dann ja auch jemand sagen, wer die Strecke westlich des Segelflugplatzes so verhunzt hat? Wir sind die letztes WE mal vom Norden kommend gefahren und stolperten dabei über kleine Rampen, die ein paar "Bastler" mitten auf den Weg geschippt haben. Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die Rampen und die direkt daneben ausgehobenen Gruben die Wanderer und die Verantwortlichen sehr erfreut haben - einen positiven Imageschub gibt das uns Bikern sicher nicht


----------



## John Rico (10. Oktober 2007)

Meinst du den Panzertrail?
Obwohl man den eigentlich immer von Süden aus fährt.

Bin da lange nicht mehr gefahren, wo sind denn da die Rampen?
Auf der Strecke fallen mir auch kaum Stellen ein, an denen man richtig springen könnte...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## BolbyM (11. Oktober 2007)

Keine Ahnung, wie der Trail heisst: Da fährt man (vom Süden kommend) an der Ecke des Segelflugplatzes los, wo das Schild zum Tempelberg steht. Und dann geht es diese wurzelige Strecke runter und rauf und hält sich dann irgendwann etwas links (westlich). Da kommt dann alsbald dieser etwas breitere Wegteil mit der fiesen, tiefen Auswaschung in der Mitte. Dort wurden dann Rampen gebaut.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Oktober 2007)

Ja, das ist der Panzertrail.
So ein paar Hügel waren da am Ende schon immer, aber nun ist wohl mal wieder Ortsbesichtigung angesagt.
Aber am hinteren Ende sind auch nicht soviel Wanderer unterwegs, die sich aufregen könnten.


----------



## BolbyM (11. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, da waren schon ein paar unterwegs. Und das ist ja auch ein breiterer Weg. Wenn mdas die Bastler auf den schmalen Wegen machen, dann mag das ja in Ordnung sein, aber die haben wirklich mitten auf den Weg die Rampe gebaut und das Material dafür haben sie aus einem Loch genommen, welches sich dann praktischerweise direkt neben der Rampe auf dem Weg befand.
Noch gedankenloser geht es schon fast nicht mehr. Und die Schippe, mit der alles gebaut wurde, lag dann auch noch schön rotleuchtend am Wegesrand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelle.80 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ober schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit dem nächsten Sonntag aus ? 14.10 um 11:00 Uhr ab Kärtner Hütte???



Menno da hab ich Geburtstag und wir feiern rein, ich glaub ich wär da noch nicht 
so ganz in der Verfassung um zu glänzen. Aber die Woche drauf wäre super.
Kannst du da auch?


----------



## Sanz (12. Oktober 2007)

Michelle.80 schrieb:


> Menno da hab ich Geburtstag und wir feiern rein, ich glaub ich wär da noch nicht
> so ganz in der Verfassung um zu glänzen. Aber die Woche drauf wäre super.
> Kannst du da auch?



Fake!!!!


----------



## John Rico (12. Oktober 2007)

Meinst du den Geburtstag oder alles?  

Naja, werden wir ja nächste Woche sehen...


----------



## BolbyM (12. Oktober 2007)

Wir (wer auch immer) können auch gerne am Samstag Nachmittag fahren. Vormittags bin ich auf einem Geburtstagsbrunch bzw. Frühstück, aber nachnittags würde ich gerne noch eine Runde drehen...


----------



## Sanz (13. Oktober 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Meinst du den Geburtstag oder alles?
> 
> Naja, werden wir ja nächste Woche sehen...



Alles;-)

Andre


----------



## BolbyM (13. Oktober 2007)

Hinter dem Account steckt auf jeden Fall eine Person, mit der man SMSen austauschen kann, soviel ist schon einmal sicher...
Ist aber eigentlich latte, hauptsache biken!!!


----------



## Marec (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich wäre Sonnatg dabei. Kann aber nicht so dolle schnell fahren. Könnte man 11:30 Uhr als Startzeitpunkt anvisieren? 

Gruß Marec


----------



## BolbyM (13. Oktober 2007)

11:30Uhr finde ich etwas früh, aber auf 12:00Uhr könnte ich mich glatt einstellen - muss ja immer erst aus Reinbek nach Harburg kommen und meistens ist die A1 dicht...


----------



## Marec (13. Oktober 2007)

Ok,

morgen 12 Uhr. Bis dann.

Gruß Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (13. Oktober 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Panzertrail.
> So ein paar Hügel waren da am Ende schon immer, aber nun ist wohl mal wieder Ortsbesichtigung angesagt.
> Aber am hinteren Ende sind auch nicht soviel Wanderer unterwegs, die sich aufregen könnten.


Heute habe ich mir den Panzertrail mal angeschaut. Wie bescheuert muss man eigentlich sein, um so ein Blödsinn zu bauen. Die schönen Wellen wurden mit diletantischen Maulwurfshügeln verschandelt. Voll unterbelichtet diese Typen, anstatt das neben der ursprünglichen Bahn zu machen, wo es niemanden gestört hätte.


----------



## BolbyM (14. Oktober 2007)

@ Marec: Ja, bis 12Uhr dann, Handynummern haben wir ja...

@ hoedsch: Jepp, ich war schon am Überlegen, die tollen Rampen mit der liegengelassenen Schaufel zu zuschütten - mit den Rampen.


----------



## sunchild (14. Oktober 2007)

Man kann mit Michelle nicht nur SMS schreiben, sondern auch biken. Ich habe mit ihr und ein paar anderen diesen Jahr schon eine Runde in Harburg gedreht. Es handelt sich also nicht um ein Gespenst dass SMS schreibt 
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## John Rico (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi Christian!

Dich gibt's also auch noch! Man sieht und liest ja gar nichts mehr von dir.

Du wolltest doch eigentlich mal wieder mitkommen, wie sieht's denn damit aus?
Dienstags ist jetzt Nighride angesagt, können aber gerne auch mal am WE starten.

Meld dich doch mal!
Sven


----------



## Ober (14. Oktober 2007)

Dann mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Nächste Woche geht es zumindest bei mir nicht, denn ich fahre in den Harz zum Biken.



Michelle.80 schrieb:


> Menno da hab ich Geburtstag und wir feiern rein, ich glaub ich wär da noch nicht
> so ganz in der Verfassung um zu glänzen. Aber die Woche drauf wäre super.
> Kannst du da auch?


----------



## BolbyM (14. Oktober 2007)

War eine geniale Runde und hat mich zum Beispiel gelehrt, dass man mit den ParkTool-Flicken keine Silikonreifen flicken kann. Mich würde nochmal interessieren, wieviele Höhenmeter das jetzt ware...
@ Christian: Ich wollte hier auch niemandem etwas unterstellen (habe ich - glaube ich - auch nicht), denn mir soll es egal sein, wer wann kann und wer nicht - hauptsache ich kann fahren  

@ Michelle: Genau, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und noch viele schöne Touren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

